

Wi-Fi patent case results in $229M payment to Australian government - cletus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/wifi-patent-case-results-in-229m-payment-to-australian-government.ars

======
cletus
Personally I like this story because nothing will hasten the US government
into action more than being "victimized" by foreign companies and
organizations.

This particular patent is less egregious than many but even so I find the
situation ridiculous. As long as US companies are benefitting from patents,
the government will do nothing. We need more patent litigation from foreign
entities.

Just as a side note, the CSIRO is a "real" organization. It conducts an awful
lot of research with some notable inventions [1]. That money will fund a lot
more research. This isn't some NPE troll who will simply line its pockets.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_Scientific_and_Ind...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonwealth_Scientific_and_Industrial_Research_Organisation#Notable_Inventions)

~~~
lemming
Hi cletus, totally unrelated to this story but would you mind sending me a
mail on colin[at]colinfleming.net? I tried to contact you through your blog
but the contact form seems to be pretty broken (both the captcha and the
submission). Thanks.

